# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Κομβοι με ελεύθερα if.

## akakios

Οκ. Υπάρχει ήδη τοπικ για αναζητηση ελεύθερων if αλλά δεν ξερω αν βολευει.... 
Οπότε ξεκιναω εδω μία λίστα... 
Όποιος έχει έτοιμα & ελευθερα if ας απαντησει με παραθεση και ας συμπληρωσει ομοιως τί έχει....

edit: απαγορευονται οι σαλτσες... για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες με p.m.  :: 

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if

----------


## akakios

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if

----------


## geioa

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if

----------


## vis

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if

----------


## anman

#5078 Χαιδάρι 3 if

----------


## noolis

Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...

----------


## christopher

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if 
#5078 Χαιδάρι 3 if 
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...

Όλα μαζί.  ::

----------


## pama

#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if

----------


## esma

#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if

----------


## geioa

*παιδια επειδη "θα χαθει η μπαλα" μολις γυρισει σε 2η σελιδα και θα παει χαμενη ολοι η προσπαθεια, το καθε μελος που θα βαζει το ελευθερο interface του να αναπαράγει και ολα τα προηγούμενα
αυτονόητο ειναι....!*


#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if 
#5078 Χαιδάρι 3 if 
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if

----------


## sv1gzv

#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if

----------


## kostasg

#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if

----------


## geioa

χα χα χα εχει αρχισει να εχει πολυ πλακα.
να δω καθε ενας απο εσας που ποσταρει ΜΟΝΟ το δικο του interface πως θα τον βρει καποιος ενδιαφερόμενος οταν θα προχωρήσουν τα ποστ.
αφου μερικοι δεν κανετε τον κόπο να αναπαράγεται ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ INTERFACE θα θελετε καποιοι να κοιταξουν ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΗΘΕΙ ????
βεβαια περνει ολους μας η μπαλα μιας και ολοι μας θα παμε στον κουβα, απλος καποιοι θα ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑΣ
ήμαρτον παιδιά

----------


## akakios

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if 
#5078 Χαιδάρι 3 if 
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if 
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if 

Αντιγραφετε την λίστα και κανετε επικολληση.
Μετα προσθετετε τα δικα σας ελευθερα if απο κατω.
edit: και αν καποιο λινκ βρει ταιρι, παλι αντιγραφη-επικολληση και αλλαζετε τα στοιχεια σας.

----------


## jkond

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#5078 Χαιδάρι 3 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if 
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if

----------


## anman

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if 
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if

----------


## downlots

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if 
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if

----------


## akakios

#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if 
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if

----------


## anka

#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if

----------


## vgolden

#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17851 vgolden2 2 if

----------


## mikemtb

ειπα να τα βαλω αριθμητικα...
#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17851 vgolden2 2 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if

----------


## mikemtb

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17851 vgolden2 2 if
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if

----------


## vgolden

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if

----------


## tsatasos

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
*#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if*
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if

----------


## nikitarrr

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if 
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if

----------


## vgolden

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if 
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if[/QUOTE]

----------


## nemiath

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if

#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)

----------


## thodoris84

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface) 

#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)

----------


## vis

> ειπα να τα βαλω αριθμητικα...


Δεν βολεύει αριθμητικά (με αυτό το τρόπο θα πρέπει να τα ξαναελέγχουμε όλα κάθε φορά)
Τα νέα θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν στο τέλος.

----------


## nikos_palm

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν) 

#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if

----------


## Niknid

#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if
#19750 Αγ.βαρβαρα 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#00879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#5078 Χαιδάρι 3 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if 
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if

----------


## akakios

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν) 
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if

#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if

----------


## gRooV

#0879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν) 
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if

#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if


#2581 Αιγάλεω - εχω και εγώ δύο if προς συγκεκριμένες κατευθύνσεις όμως.

----------


## m0rales

#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if 
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if

----------


## akakios

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν) 
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if
#2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if 
#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if 
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if

----------


## romias

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν) 
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if
#2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if 
#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if 
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if 
#14384 pontikos Βοτανικος 2 τουλαχιστον if

----------


## halek

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν) 
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if
#2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if 
#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if 
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if 
#14384 pontikos Βοτανικος 2 τουλαχιστον if
#7626 halek Καλλιθέα 2 προς το παρών

----------


## Nikiforos

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if
#2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 pontikos Βοτανικος 2 τουλαχιστον if
#7626 halek Καλλιθέα 2 προς το παρών 
#12681 Nikis Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 διαθέσιμο και δυνατότητα για άλλο 1 (μου λείπει μόνο το πιάτο).

----------


## mickof

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#18914 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if
#2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 pontikos Βοτανικος 2 τουλαχιστον if
#7626 halek Καλλιθέα 2 προς το παρών
#12681 Nikis Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 διαθέσιμο και δυνατότητα για άλλο 1 (μου λείπει μόνο το πιάτο). 
#17405 mickof Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 mickof-selinia Σαλαμίνα 1 if

----------


## nemiath

Διορθώνω ένα λάθος που είδα τώρα στον κόμβο μου.. είχε γραφτεί 18914 και το σωστό είναι 19814



> #879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
> #7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
> #7597 ANKA 1 if
> #12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
> #13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
> #16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
> ...

----------


## alekrem

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if
#2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 pontikos Βοτανικος 2 τουλαχιστον if
#7626 halek Καλλιθέα 2 προς το παρών
#12681 Nikis Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 διαθέσιμο και δυνατότητα για άλλο 1 (μου λείπει μόνο το πιάτο). 
#17405 mickof Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 mickof-selinia Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#3773 alekrem 1 if.

----------


## nkar

> #879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
> #7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
> #7597 ANKA 1 if
> #12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
> #13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
> #16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
> ...


#5013 nkar Άνω Ιλίσια

----------


## Onslaught

#10937 onslaught Πετρουπολη

----------


## akakios

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
#7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a / n(single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if (Α ή Ν)
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if ελευθερο...
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 IF (looking for dual N interface)
#17751 Με Καισαριανή 2 if ,(1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#3288 Χαιδαρι 2if
#2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
#19 m0rales Καισαριανη 1 if
#8888 m0rales2-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7302 m0rales-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3755 apollo-Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#7028 george35 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 pontikos Βοτανικος 2 τουλαχιστον if
#7626 halek Καλλιθέα 2 προς το παρών
#12681 Nikis Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 διαθέσιμο και δυνατότητα για άλλο 1 (μου λείπει μόνο το πιάτο). 
#17405 mickof Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 mickof-selinia Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#3773 alekrem 1 if

#5013 nkar Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 onslaught 1 if

----------


## Onslaught

Συγνωμη, ξεχασα να αναφερω πως ειναι 2 if ελευθερα και πως το ταρατσοpc θελει επισκευη. Θα ειναι ap bridge συντομα!

----------


## akakios

# 879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 Πετρούπολης 1 if

----------


## shad0w

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 Πετρούπολης 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if

----------


## sw1nqi

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 Πετρούπολης 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if

----------


## esma

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 Πετρούπολης 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#20075 Αγία Παρασκευή 2 if

----------


## radio 623

Ποιός είναι ο κομβος 20075;

----------


## esma

#879 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 Πετρούπολης 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 (πρωην 20075) Αγία Παρασκευή 2 if

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. που όλοι κάνουμε και κάνετε προσπάθεια να παντρέψουμε και να ζευγαρώσουμε b.b. λινκ.
Eδω και μήνες προσπαθώ και παρακολουθώ όλους τους φίλους που παραθέτουν στο παρόν thread, ελεύθερα b.b λινκ.
Με τι κριτήρια το κάνετε? και τι περιμένετε?
Έχετε ποστάρει όσοι διαθέτεται ελεύθερα if ,... ok?

Έχω τις κάτωθι παρατηρήσεις:
Προς τα που εκπέμπουν τα πιάτα σας? Τι είδους πιάτα έχετε? Ποιους κόμβους πιάνετε με αυτά? Και με πόσο?
Τι οπτική διαθέτετε? Κι αν ναι, που φαίνεται?
Τι εξοπλισμό διαθέτεται?
Αν έχετε παντρέψει λινκ από τα άνω που ποστάρετε, που το έχετε γράψει, ώστε να μην το ψάχνει ακόμα κάποιος?
Τι προσφέρει αυτή η σελίδα?
Πόσοι έκαναν λινκ μέσω αυτού του thread?
Μήπως ήταν καλύτερα να ποστάρατε στο http://www.awmn.net/forumdisplay.php?f=23 ?
Γιατί δεν αναφερθήκατε όσοι παντρέψατε ββ λινκ ώστε να βρείτε τρόπο να αφαιρέσετε τα διαθέσιμα link σας, από το παρόν thread? 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας και περιμένω απαντήσεις.
Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

----------


## vis

ενημέρωση λίστας #879 no if !

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 Πετρούπολης 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 (πρωην 20075) Αγία Παρασκευή 2 if

----------


## esma

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#10937 Πετρούπολης 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf

----------


## Onslaught

Ο #10937 onslaught, δεν εχει πλεον ελευθερα if, ευχαριστω!

----------


## akakios

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if 
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf

----------


## gRooV

> # 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
> # 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
> # 7597 ANKA 1 if
> #12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
> #13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
> #16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
> #17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
> ...


updated

----------


## mopy

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf 
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if

----------


## mikemtb

> #19 Καισαριανη 1 if
> #2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
> #3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
> #3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
> #3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
> #3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> #3805 Ηλιούπολη 1if προς πειραιά/φάληρο/αγ.δημήτριο
> #5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
> #7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
> ...


just sorted...

----------


## a123xxsp

#2350 Πεύκη 2if

----------


## fengi1

Kαι εδω υπαρχει ενα ελευθερο. Αν καποιος απο awmn, με καταγωγη και καταληλη θεση εδω κατω ενδιαφερεται.

----------


## akakios

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 4 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19364 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf 
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if

----------


## sv1gzv

μια ενημέρωση ο κόμβος 19364 έχει γίνει 13358 τα 2 if υπάρχουν και περιμένουν

----------


## akakios

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf 
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 8 if a/n

----------


## antoniosk

Antoniosk, Ανω Κυψελη, κομβος 1549 με 2 if

----------


## klarabel

Νάτος, αυτός μας έλειπε ....

----------


## jkond

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 8 if a/n

----------


## antoniosk

.

----------


## antoniosk

> Νάτος, αυτός μας έλειπε ....


τι εγινε καραγκιοζακο εχει κατι να πεις???

----------


## nikolas_350

Να τι γίνεται εάν αφαιρέσει ένα spam ανάμεσα από δυο post!!

----------


## NetTraptor

ΚΑΡΑLOL ... Άρε αγάπες και λουλούδια!!!  ::  από τα πιο πετυχημένα ever!!!  ::

----------


## akakios

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 8 if a/n

----------


## akakios

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n

----------


## ALTAiR

Προσθέστε παρακαλώ:

Βριλήσσια
ALTAiR #7478
2 ελεύθερα ifs προς Τουρκοβούνια και Μελίσσια-Πεντέλη

----------


## akakios

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if

----------


## tolishawk

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
#9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if

----------


## Acinonyx

# 3119 Καλλιθέα 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
#7681 Ίλιον 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
#2350 Πεύκη 2if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
#9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 3 if

----------


## jkond

Update και κατα Α/Α κόμβου.

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 3 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if

----------


## PriestRunner

> Update και κατα Α/Α κόμβου.
> 
> # 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
> # 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 3 if
> # 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
> # 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
> # 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 2 if
> # 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
> # 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
> ...



.

----------


## goggo

Υπάρχει ελεύθερo if # 14075

Αργυρουπολη

----------


## akakios

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 3 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14384 Βοτανικος 2 if
#14735 Περιστερι 3 if 
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if

----------


## romias

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 3 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 3 if 
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if

----------


## Acinonyx

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 3 if 
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if

----------


## PriestRunner

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if

----------


## jkond

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if

----------


## akakios

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if[/QUOTE]
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if

----------


## Painter

Υπάρχουν 3 ελεύθερα if # 302 Αργυρούπολη.

----------


## akakios

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 2581 Αιγάλεω 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if

----------


## gRooV

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if

----------


## antoniosk

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 2 if a/n (single/dual)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if

----------


## vgolden2

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if

----------


## BDMG

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if 
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)

----------


## range

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if # 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if # 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if # 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) #13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if #17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if #18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if #19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if #19767 Ζωγράφου 1 
# 19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if

----------


## manol01

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if # 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if # 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if # 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) #13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if #17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if #18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if #19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if #19767 Ζωγράφου 1
# 19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if 
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if

----------


## BDMG

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if # 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if # 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if # 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) #13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if #17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if #18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if #19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if 
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt) 
# 19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if

----------


## pouran24

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 4 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if # 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if # 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if # 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) #13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if #17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if #18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if #19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if 
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt) 
# 19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if

----------


## jkond

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if 
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if 
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if 
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if 
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if 
#19508 κιτσι 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if

----------


## mikemtb

καλημερα σε ολους τους συνφορουμιτες. 
θα προτεινα, στην παρουσα συζητηση εκτος του να αναγραφει ο καθενας το τι εχει ελευθερο, 
να αναφερει και την οπτικη του. Ας πουμε: # 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if προς (αζιμουθιο) δυτικα 230' μεχρι βορεια 330' (μοιρες)
ειδικα μεσα στην αθηνα ως γνωστον, δεν φτανει μονο ο χαρτης για να δεις την οπτικη επαφη!!
ετσι μπορει καποιος πολυ ευκολοτερα να βγαλει ακρη και να γυρισει προς πιθανους υποψηφιους!
ας πουν και οι πιο παλαιοι την αποψη τους...
παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να μεταφερουν το post αν δεν ειναι η θεση του εδω.

----------


## GJP

#7593 1 if διαθεσιμο Πορτο-ραφτη

----------


## tsatasos

Βολεύει πολύ πάντως όπως είναι αυτή η λίστα.
Έχω τον κόμβο που ψάχνω για λινκ, βάζω έναν έναν τους παραπάνω κόμβους να δω αν υπάρχει οπτική, σημειώνω με ποιους έχω οπτική και αρχίζω να στέλνω πμ.

----------


## mikemtb

> Βολεύει πολύ πάντως όπως είναι αυτή η λίστα.
> Έχω τον κόμβο που ψάχνω για λινκ, βάζω έναν έναν τους παραπάνω κόμβους να δω αν υπάρχει οπτική, σημειώνω με ποιους έχω οπτική και αρχίζω να στέλνω πμ.


σιγουρα βολευει ετσι που το περιγραφεις, και δεν ειπα να το χαλασουμε, απλα να προσθεσουμε.. θα ειχες τουλαχιστον λιγοτερο απο τη μιση δουλεια  ::

----------


## marius

Εμενα παλι δεν με εντυπωσιαζει ετσι η λιστα.
Επειδη ξερω απο τους κομβους μου τι οπτικη υπαρχει θα προτιμουσα με αλφαβητικη σειρα ανα Δημο/Κοινοτητα.

----------


## range

> #7593 1 if διαθεσιμο Πορτο-ραφτη



# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if 
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if 
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if 
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if 
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if 
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη

----------


## biomecanoid

Κόμβος Dystopia (#20434)

υπάρχουν 5 ελευθερα IFs κάνω attach και photos από οπτική

----------


## BDMG

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if 
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if 
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if 
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if 
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if 
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ

----------


## xtnd

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if 
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if 
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if 
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if 
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if 
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a

----------


## Themis Ap

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if 
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if 
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if 
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if 
#18245 Πετρούπολη 7 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if 
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A

----------


## akakios

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if 
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if 
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if 
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο) 
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if 
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if 
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if 
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if

----------


## mikemtb

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#19508 κιτσι (κορωπιου) 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if θα κοιταει προς αγια παρασκευη κ περιχωρα

----------


## range

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if θα κοιταει προς αγια παρασκευη κ περιχωρα 
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if

----------


## ydin

- Speedy (5091)




# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17405 Νίκαια 1 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if θα κοιταει προς αγια παρασκευη κ περιχωρα 
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 IF προς Πειραια κ τριγυρω. Α-Ν, 5300Mhz 


(Εγιναν sorted παλι)

----------


## mickof

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n (last!)
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19814 Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος 1 if only dual N
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#20109 Αγιοι Ανάργυροι 2 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a ||&& /n πιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if θα κοιταει προς αγια παρασκευη κ περιχωρα
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 IF προς Πειραια κ τριγυρω. Α-Ν, 5300Mhz

----------


## akakios

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n 
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#19945 Σαλαμίνα 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /n πιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if 
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if

----------


## mickof

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /n πιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if

----------


## eagleg

Όπως είχε πει και ο vis 

Δεν βολεύει αριθμητικά (με αυτό το τρόπο θα πρέπει να τα ξαναελέγχουμε όλα κάθε φορά)
Τα νέα θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν στο τέλος.

----------


## Trazor

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /n πιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος(Trazor) ,1 If

----------


## indian

+1 #6628 indian Aνω Γλυφάδα

----------


## Convict

Γενικά, πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τρόπος που δηλώνονται τα ελεύθερα if .

----------


## ipduh

υπαρχει 'field' Αvailable Interfaces στο Προφιλ του χρήστη στο φορουμ ...
ομως δεν ξέρω ένα βολικό τρόπο στο search του vbulletin να βγάλει όλους τους
χρήστες που έχουν πχ Available Interfaces: ΝΑΙ

----------


## akakios

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (aka Acinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 2 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 if A
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if (λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a, 1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 if a/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rb sxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if a
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /n πιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος 1 If
#6628 Ιndian Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if

----------


## marius

Αναλογα με την Περιοχη,αλφαβητηκα ομως ,θα ηταν καλυτερα πιστευω.

----------


## Convict

> υπαρχει 'field' Αvailable Interfaces στο Προφιλ του χρήστη στο φορουμ ...
> ομως δεν ξέρω ένα βολικό τρόπο στο search του vbulletin να βγάλει όλους τους
> χρήστες που έχουν πχ Available Interfaces: ΝΑΙ


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό τα ελεύθερα if να ελέγχονται απο τη Wind δλδ ο χρήστης να ορίζει από την αρχή πόσα if έχει ελεύθερα και απο εκεί και πέρα να τα ταξινομεί με βάση την περιοχή που βρίσκεται. Όπως γίνεται με την απόδοση του c-class ανα περιοχή. Έπειτα να υπάρχει ένα Search field που να δίνει τα απαιτούμενα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## andreas

καλησπέρα,

κομβος #1064 ψάχνω 2 κοντινα λινκς

http://wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=1064
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=1064

Ενα λινκ προς Κηφισια/Πεύκη/Μελίσσια και ενα προς τα κάτω (Μαρουσι / Χαλάνδρι )

----------


## Themis Ap

> καλησπέρα,
> 
> κομβος #1064 ψάχνω 2 κοντινα λινκς
> 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=*my*nodes&node=1064
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=*my*nodes&node=1064
> 
> Ενα λινκ προς Κηφισια/Πεύκη/Μελίσσια και ενα προς τα κάτω (Μαρουσι / Χαλάνδρι )


Άλλαξε μια τα λίνκ που παραθέτεις σε: 

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=1064

γιατί αλλιώς πάει κάποιος να συνδεθεί σαν διαχειριστής του 1064 χωρίς δικαίωμα πρόσβασης  :: 





> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό τα ελεύθερα if να ελέγχονται απο τη Wind δλδ ο χρήστης να ορίζει από την αρχή πόσα if έχει ελεύθερα και απο εκεί και πέρα να τα ταξινομεί με βάση την περιοχή που βρίσκεται. Όπως γίνεται με την απόδοση του c-class ανα περιοχή. Έπειτα να υπάρχει ένα Search field που να δίνει τα απαιτούμενα αποτελέσματα.


Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλό να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη με κάποιο τρόπο στη wind για ελεύθερα λινκς ανά κόμβο, αλλά πρέπει να ασχοληθεί και ο κάθε κομβούχος με την ανανέωση.

----------


## Convict

> αλλά πρέπει να ασχοληθεί και ο κάθε κομβούχος με την ανανέωση.


Αυτό εξυπακούεται.

----------


## ALTAiR

ALTAiR - #7478 - 3 ελεύθερα ifs
Πιθανα links με Πεντέλη-Μελίσσια-Πάρνηθα-Τουρκοβούνια(ΒόρειοΑνατολική πλευρά) και Βριλήσσια

----------


## Cha0s

Cha0s #2331

3 ελεύθερα ifs.

https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2331

Πανοραμική:
https://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-8243.jpg

----------


## whitehat

#11113

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11113

1 if

----------


## akakios

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7597 ANKA 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rbsxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /nπιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος 1 If
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if

edit : αλλαγή περιοχής #2331

----------


## Cha0s

Διόρθωση:

#2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if

----------


## Nikiforos

Διόρθωση:

#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα (μπορώ να κάνω 2 links ακόμα με μονά RB's εχω 2 αναμονές στο RB 951), αλλά δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμα τα IF, υπάρχει όμως εξοπλισμός διαθέσιμος για δοκιμές σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για οπτική, και μετά αγοράζω ότι μου λείπει και χρειάζεται.

----------


## anka

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rbsxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /nπιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος 1 If
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if

----------


## radio 623

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rbsxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /nπιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος 1 If
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if (openwrt)

----------


## beont

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rbsxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /nπιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος 1 If
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if (openwrt)[/QUOTE]
#3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if

----------


## Trazor

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if (rbsxt)
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if /a & /nπιάτο 1μ
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If (5 ghz)
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if (openwrt)[/QUOTE]
#3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if

----------


## tompap1

Στα παραπάνω παρακαλώ προσθέστε 
#3667 Δάφνη Kapapi 2 if
#6202 Δάφνη tompap1 1 if

----------


## akakios

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If 
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
#17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
#3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if

----------


## geosia

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If 
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
#17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
#3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 (geosia) Πετρούπολη 1 if

----------


## range

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
#20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If 
#6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
#1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
#11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
#17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
#3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 (geosia) Πετρούπολη 1 if
#8668 INsiDeR Λαγονήσι 1 if

----------


## geolos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

είμαι ο Χρήστος και έχω τον κόμβο 9895 πίσω από το γήπεδο του Πανιωνίου στην Ν. Σμύρνη. Έχω ένα ελεύθερο SXΤ για link σε a ή n, με οπτική προς Νίκαια, Κορυδαλλός, Αγία Βαρβάρα, Αιγάλεω, και ίσως ένα κομμάτι προς Περιστέρι. Αν έχει κάποιος ελεύθερο if και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων να συνδεθούμε, το SXΤ μου εκπέμπει στα 5745ΜΗΖ με SSID AWMN-9895-SCAN.
Πανοραμική από την ταράτσα: https://www.dropbox.com/s/odvucf9yu2...WMN-Geolos.JPG

ΜΦΧ,
Χρήστος

----------


## akakios

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If 
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if

----------


## nikolas_350

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If 
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if 
#3667 Δάφνη Kapapi 2 if
#6202 Δάφνη tompap1 1 if 
#6801 Δάφνη Nikolasc 2-3 if

Akakios χαράς το κουράγιο σου να κάνεις το συμμάζεμα ξανά και ξανά.

----------


## eviawind

eviawind 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2IF FREE

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 2350 Πεύκη 2 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα 1 if + 1 if(λείπει μόνο το πιάτο)
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If 
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if 
#3667 Δάφνη Kapapi 2 if
#6202 Δάφνη tompap1 1 if 
#6801 Δάφνη Nikolasc 2-3 if
#6980 eviawind Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2IF FREE 
#3200 godim Γουδί, 2 if free.

----------


## ALTAiR

add please:

#7478 Βριλήσσια 2-3 ifs

----------


## a123xxsp

#2350 έχω καλύψει όλα τα if Μου, παρακαλώ να βγω  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

#12681 Τύμβος Μαραθώνα στο εξοχικό δεν έχω FREE IF'S, αλλά μπορώ να προσθέσω αν χρειαστεί με μονά RB's. Παρακαλώ αφαιρέστε με από την λίστα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## devilman

#19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 (akaAcinonyx) Πατήσια 1 if
# 3119 (jkond) Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 1 if Πορτο-ραφτη
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if (1 σε a,1 σε Ν)
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 ifa/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 6 ifa/n
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 ifa
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 leonidas2 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος Trazor 2 If 
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if 
#3667 Δάφνη Kapapi 2 if
#6202 Δάφνη tompap1 1 if 
#6801 Δάφνη Nikolasc 2-3 if
#6980 eviawind Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2IF FREE 
#3200 godim Γουδί, 2 if free. 
#7478 Βριλήσσια 2-3 ifs 

ρε λαμόγια μονοι σας δεν μπορειτε να το κανετε??

----------


## xtnd

Μήπως έτσι φαίνεται πιο εύκολα; Αν και καλό θα ήταν να ενσωματωθεί στο WiND.

----------


## Cha0s

Ωραίο!!

----------


## xtnd

Μπορεί να γίνει και πιο καλό. Μπορούν να μπουν και τα ονόματα των κόμβων μαζί με τις περιοχές και πόσα link έχουν και συντόμευση για την σελίδα του κάθε κόμβου.

----------


## akakios

Οταν το ξεκινησα το 2012 δεν υπηρχαν βλέψεις για ενσωματωση στο WIND.

Πολυ ωραιο με τον χαρτη..... ΑΛΛΑ... ποιος θα βαζει-βγαζει κομβους και ελευθερα if? 
Επισης αν μπορει ο χαρτης να υπολογιζει (εστω στο περίπου) τα πιθανα λινκ θα ηταν super.  :: 

Απλα αν θες ανοιξε ενα καινουριο θεμα και το συζηταμε εκει για να μην μπλεκουμε εδω. 

Παντως πολυ καλο θα ειναι στο χαρτη.... και ανεξαρτητο απο το WIND γιατι εχει ''βαρυνει'' πολυ.

----------


## devilman

Η γιατί όχι να υπάρχει κάπου αν ειναι εφικτό με μια μεταβλητή να εμφανίζει οποιος δηλώνει στο wind οτι εχει ελευθερο Λίνκ πχ με ερωτηση yes/no
και να μπορείς να το επιλέξεις απο το χάρτη οπως οι κουκίδες οσοι εχουν ελευθερα να ειναι Ασπροι η Μαυροι( no racism ! Peace  ::  )

----------


## akakios

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if 
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if 
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if 
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If 
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if 
#3667 Δάφνη 2 if
#6202 Δάφνη 1 if 
#6801 Δάφνη 3 if
#6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF 
#3200 Γουδί, 2 if 
#7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if 
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if 
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if 
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if 
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If 
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if 
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if 
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if 
#3667 Δάφνη 2 if
#6202 Δάφνη 1 if 
#6801 Δάφνη 3 if
#6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF 
#3200 Γουδί, 1 if 
#7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if

----------


## mickof

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
#18418 αναβυσσος 1 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 3200 Γουδί, 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if

----------


## mikemtb

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 3200 Γουδί, 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if

----------


## xtnd

Μετά από έναν γρήγορο έλεγχο που έκανα έχω οπτική (μάλλον) με τους παρακάτω κόμβους. Για να μην στέλνω σε έναν έναν μήνυμα το γράφω λοιπόν εδώ και όποιος από αυτούς ενδιαφέρεται για link να κάνουμε μία προσπάθεια. Υπάρχουν 3 ελεύθερα interfaces.

*Node ID*
*Distance (km)*

4488
4,3

6401
7,7

7681
1,7

8323
2,5

8449
5

12514
4,7

14735
3,2

18245
4,6

20121
2,5

----------


## xtnd

6 ημέρες και ουδεμία απάντηση...

----------


## ydin

Πηγαινε στο wind και απο εκει στειλε μηνυματα στους administrators. Θα πανε στα email τους και ειναι πιο πιθανο να τα διαβασουν εκει.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Μετά από έναν γρήγορο έλεγχο που έκανα έχω οπτική (μάλλον) με τους παρακάτω κόμβους. Για να μην στέλνω σε έναν έναν μήνυμα το γράφω λοιπόν εδώ και όποιος από αυτούς ενδιαφέρεται για link να κάνουμε μία προσπάθεια. Υπάρχουν 3 ελεύθερα interfaces.
> 
> *Node ID*
> *Distance (km)*
> 
> 4488
> 4,3
> 
> 6401
> ...


Θα ενημερώσω τον 8323 αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.


Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk

----------


## xtnd

Yes please  ::

----------


## anka

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 3200 Γουδί, 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if 
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if

----------


## Acinonyx

Γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια σελίδα στο wiki για να διατηρούμε τη λίστα με τα ελεύθερα interfaces;

----------


## ipduh

> Γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια σελίδα στο wiki για να διατηρούμε τη λίστα με τα ελεύθερα interfaces;


καλή ιδέα και με λινκάκι στην σελίδα του κόμβου στο WiND όπως το post του xtnd , OS , voip κτλ

----------


## xtnd

Δεν νομίζω να μπουν στον κόπο άτομα να ασχοληθούν για να περάσουν κάτι στο wiki. Για αυτό τους βολεύει εδώ και για αυτό ξεκίνησα και το 

http://www.awmn.gr/showthread.php?t=38956

----------


## nikolas_350

Το wiki έχει το καλό ότι μπορούν όλοι να κάνουν διορθώσεις στο κείμενο.
Οπότε θα υπάρχει μόνο μια λίστα και θα είναι πάντα ενημερωμένη.

Αν και δυστυχώς δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τον editor του wiki για να δω πόσο φιλικός είναι.

----------


## BDMG

> Το wiki έχει το καλό ότι μπορούν όλοι να κάνουν διορθώσεις στο κείμενο.
> Οπότε θα υπάρχει μόνο μια λίστα και θα είναι πάντα ενημερωμένη.
> 
> Αν και δυστυχώς δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τον editor του wiki για να δω πόσο φιλικός είναι.



...φιλικότατος,
από τη στιγμή που δεν μπαίνει ζήτημα μορφοποίησης της λίστας με μορφή πίνακα.

Νομίζω ότι είναι η πιο λειτουργική - άμμεση λύση στο ζήτημα 
μιας πιο ορθολογικής "διαχείρισης" των ελεύθερων διαθέσιμων ifs...
...μέχρι που να υλοποιηθεί το ορθότερο: Να ενσωματωθεί σαν χαρακτηριστικό στη βάση του wind.

Ενα link σε εμφανές σημείο στο forum και στο wind και 
μια εισαγωγική παράγραφος δυο γραμμών στο wiki με δυο απλούς κανόνες εισαγωγής.

===
Με αφορμή το παραπάνω, στον σχεδιασμό του WIND, θα μπορούσε να συμπεριληφθεί η δυνατότητα 
να παρουσιάζονται τα υπάρχοντα links κάθε κόμβου σε λίστα
με την επιπλέον δυνατότηα κάθε record της λιστας να γίνεται expand-list στην οποία να φαίνονται τα links 
του καθενός από τους συνδεδεμένους κόμβους με κάποια χρήσιμα χαρακτηριστικά όπως nodeID, περιοχή, διαχειριστής, συχνότητα
Το recursion αυτής της διαδικασίας μπορεί να περιοριστεί σε 2 ή 3 για να μην γίνεται "κατάχρηση" και για λόγους εμφάνισης.
Στη λίστα να φαίνονται και τα διαθέσιμα ifs, όπως και οι δυνατότητες του εξοπλισμού πχ για Ν ή/και για διπλή πόλωση και ο προσανατολισμός του ελεύθερου if...
Ενα τέτοιο χαρακτηριστικό θα βοηθούσε στον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό και βελτιστοποίηση υπαρχόντων διαδρομών όπως και στην ορθότερη χρήση του φάσματος...
Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω το συγκεκριμένο στο git με ένα οπτικοποιημένο παράδειγμα...

----------


## akakios

> Οκ. Υπάρχει ήδη τοπικ για αναζητηση ελεύθερων if αλλά δεν ξερω αν βολευει.... 
> Οπότε ξεκιναω εδω μία λίστα... 
> Όποιος έχει έτοιμα & ελευθερα if ας απαντησει με παραθεση και ας συμπληρωσει ομοιως τί έχει....
> 
> edit:* απαγορευονται οι σαλτσες...* για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες με p.m.


# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
#13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
#13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#14735 Περιστερι 2 if
#15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
#16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
#17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
#17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
#17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
#17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
#17891 κορωπι 1 if
#18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
#18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
#18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
#18872 κιτσι 1 if
#18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
#18928 lagonisi 1 if
#14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
#19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
#19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
#19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
#19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
#20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
#20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
#20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
#20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 3200 Γουδί, 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if 
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if 


*Φιλικα Akakios*   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> edit: απαγορευονται οι σαλτσες...


akakie, αν τα μακαρόνια πρέπει να είναι misco, πως να φαγωθούν χωρίς σάλτσα;

----------


## ysam

Το Νέο wind έχει την δυνατότητα "εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντως" (status) και για τα links και για τα nodes οπότε μπορεί να μπει ένα report βάσει αυτού.

----------


## ipduh

> Το Νέο wind έχει την δυνατότητα "εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντως" (status) και για τα links και για τα nodes οπότε μπορεί να μπει ένα report βάσει αυτού.


καλή φαση

----------


## Trazor

Έχει βρεθεί λύση με το που δηλώνουμε τα ελεύθερα interface γιατί στο Wind δεν είδα κάτι...;

----------


## chrismarine

ναι όντος , που δηλώνονται τώρα τα ελεύθερα if ?
στο εδώ φορα η στο wind ?

----------


## ysam

Μπήκε στο wind trunk η δυνατότητα να δηλώνει κάποιος τα ελεύθερα Interfaces. 

Σε επόμενο update θα μπορείς στο search να ψάχνεις για κόμβους με ελεύθερα interfaces.

----------


## Trazor

Άρα να περιμένουμε την επόμενη αναβάθμιση του Wind...?

----------


## ysam

Ναι θα ήταν μία καλή ιδέα.

----------


## mickof

Μακάρι παιδιά να γίνει η αναβάθμηση της WiND αλλά μέχρι τότε:
Έκανα μία ταξινόμηση και διαγραφή μίας διπλοεγγραφής.
Επίσης διαπίστωσα ότι ο #18872 κιτσι 1if δεν υπάρχει, εκτός αν έχει γίνει τυπογραφικό λάθος.

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if 
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18523 Αγία Παρασκευή 1 ιf
# 18872 κιτσι 1 if (Αυτός ο κόμβος δεν υπάρχει στο WiND παρακαλώ ο επόμενος να σβήσει την εγγραφή)
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if

----------


## esma

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 1 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if 
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18872 κιτσι 1 if (Αυτός ο κόμβος δεν υπάρχει στο WiND παρακαλώ ο επόμενος να σβήσει την εγγραφή)
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 18524 Ιλιον 1 ιf

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2125 Γλυφάδα, 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if 
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18872 κιτσι 1 if (Αυτός ο κόμβος δεν υπάρχει στο WiND παρακαλώ ο επόμενος να σβήσει την εγγραφή)
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 18524 Ιλιον 1 ιf

----------


## acidhellr

# 19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2125 Γλυφάδα, 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18872 κιτσι 1 if (Αυτός ο κόμβος δεν υπάρχει στο WiND παρακαλώ ο επόμενος να σβήσει την εγγραφή)
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 18524 Ιλιον 1 ιf 
# 15465 Ίλιον 1 if

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μας.
Από 56 τουλάχιστον κόμβους με έδρα το λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής, (και μάλιστα ξέρω την πανοραμική τους οπτική επαφή) εδώ και 20-30 ημέρες κάνω πανοραμικό σκαν από τους συγκεκριμένους κόμβους (δηλαδή τους βάζω να γυρνάνε το πιάτο τους , μοίρα-μοίρα), σε ορισμένους ήμουν κι εγώ παρών, ενώ σε άλλους μέσω διαχείρισης και με τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία on line, δεν σκανάρω σε καμιά περίπτωση τους άνω φίλους που αναφέρονται παραπάνω ότι έχουν ελεύθερα if.
Ισχύουν πραγματικά?
Είναι κάτι που εγώ δεν κάνω καλά?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Είμαι στην διάθεση οποιουδήποτε, στο να παντρευτούν λίνκ.
Και δόξα τον Θεό τα καταφέρνω, πάνε καλά ... χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## mikemtb

γιατι, γραφουν ολοι αυτοι πουθενα οτι υπαρχει κεραια και εκπεμπει προς καποια κατευθυνση και σε καποια συχνοτητα με καποιο ssid?? 
Αποτι ξερω, ολοι αυτοι ανσφερονται στην ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ να βγαλουν κι αλλο link (μολις αυτο ζητηθει) με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται (ελευθερη θεση για interface, χωρο στον ιστο, κλπ) 
αν καπου κανω λαθος, διωρθοσε με φιλε. 
ΤΩΡΑ, αν μου πεις οτι καλο θα ητσν να υπηρχε ενα thread οπου ο καθενας να εγραφε προς τα που εκπεμπει η κεραια, η εστω προς τα που εχει οπτικη, ετσι ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολο το παντρεμα, τοτε να το συζητησουμε...
φιλικα, μιχάλης.

----------


## senius

Θελω/με να βοηθήσουμε όλους τους άνω φίλους που έχουν ποστάρει εδώ μέσα στο ότι έχουν ελεύθερα if.
Με ποιόν τρόπο όμως ?

Εβδομαδιαίως επισκέπτομαι αρκετούς κόμβους κι επι τόπου βγάζουμε συνέχεια bb link, και μάλιστα χωρίς να ποστάρουμε πριν.

Μήπως να επικοινωνούσαμε με καλύτερο τρόπο μεταξύ μας?
Εύχομαι να μην περιμένουμε κάποιοι, το ελικόπτερο να μας πετάει κεφτέδες.... για να γιατρεύουμε την πείνα μας.

Εγώ πάντως τα έχω δώσει όλα...., με όλους τους τρόπους. και καθημερινά εισπράττω θετικά αποτελέσματα. 
Η επικοινωνία, η εμπιστοσύνη, η ταρατσάδα, ο ήλιος , ο ορίζοντας και το φραμπαλά, φέρνουν άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Και πάντα προηγείται ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ.

Συνεχίζουμε την μηχανή από το 2007, να ενεργοποιεί συνέχεια νέα bb λινκ.

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.
senius.

----------


## ydin

Εγώ εχω ενα πιατο 1μ που κοταει Πειραιά και ενα 80 προς Ανω Γλυφαδα. Τα δυο εκπεμπουν για link, με "default rates" 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4...

----------


## trellos

Όποιος βλέπει προς Γουδή #10329 trellos ας στρέψει ένα πιάτο ψάχνω πολύ καιρό να συνδεθώ.

----------


## esma

19 Καισαριανη 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2125 Γλυφάδα, 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 15465 Ίλιον 1 if

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

# 19 Καισαριανή 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 15465 Ίλιον 1 if

----------


## mikemtb

> Εγώ εχω ενα πιατο 1μ που κοιταει Πειραιά και ενα 80 προς Ανω Γλυφαδα. Τα δυο εκπεμπουν για link, με "default rates" 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4...


ρε παιδια, μηπως να υοθετησουμε ολοι τον ανωτερο τροπο για να αναφερουμε τα ελευθερα interface μας? (συμπεριλαμβανομένου κ εμού)
Δηλαδη να αναφερουμε (στο περιπου) τις υποψηφιες περιοχες που μπορει να βλεπουμε χωρις εμποδια ετσι ωστε να βοηθηθεί καλυτερα καποιος που ψαχνεται?

----------


## devilman

# 19 Καισαριανή 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 15465 Ίλιον 1 if 
*# 16632 Ηλιούποή 1 if οπτικη προς καλαμάκι , π.φαληρο ,(περιορισμενη)*

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια μονο εγω εχω αυτό το προβλημα...πχ . προσθέτει ο dgi..που ειναι ?? Πρεπει δηλαδη να ψαξω να βρω τις διαφορές?? ?Παρακαλω να μπαινουν στο τέλος αυτα που γράφει ο καθενας η έστω να τα κανει *bold* ..επισης μια καλυτερη λυση ειναι αριθμος περιοχη διαθεσιμα λινκ και οπτικη οπως λεει και ο φιλος απο πάνω

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δεν πρόσθεσα, απλά έσβησα.

----------


## chrismarine

# 19 Καισαριανή 1 if
# 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
# 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
# 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
# 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
# 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
# 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
# 3200 Γουδί, 2 if
# 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
# 3484 Νέα Ερυθραία 1 if
# 3667 Δάφνη 2 if
# 3755 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 3805 Ηλιουπολη 1if
# 3773 Αιγάλεω 1 if
# 4212 Νίκαια 1 if
# 4488 Πετρούπολη 1 if
# 5013 Άνω Ιλίσια 1 if
# 6202 Δάφνη 1 if
# 6401 Αχαρναί 1 if
# 6628 Aνω Γλυφάδα 1 if
# 6801 Δάφνη 3 if
# 6980 Ν.ΗΡΑΚΕΙΟ 2 IF
# 7028 Ιλίσια 1 if
# 7230 αγια μαρινα 2 if
# 7302 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 7478 Βριλήσσια 3 if
# 7593 Πορτο-ραφτη 1 if
# 7626 Καλλιθέα 2 if
# 7681 Ίλιον 2 if
# 8323 Γαλάτσι 1 ifA
# 8449 Περιστερι 1 if
# 8668 Λαγονήσι 1 if
# 8888 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 8917 Κερατσίνι 2 if
# 9895 Αθηνα 1 if
# 9960 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 11113 Αιγαλεω 1 if
# 12002 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 12514 Περιστέρι 3 if
# 13358 Ηλιούπολη 2 if
# 13835 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 14075 Αργυρουπολη 1 if
# 14609 saverb Λυκόβρυση 2 if
# 14735 Περιστερι 2 if
# 15976 Μαρούσι 2 if
# 16585 Ηλιούπολη 1 if
# 17321 Άνω Γλυφάδα 2 if
# 17599 Νέος Κόσμος 1 if
# 17751 Καισαριανή 2 if a/n
# 17808 Κηφισιά 1 if
# 17851 Καλλιθέα 1 if a/n
# 17891 κορωπι 1 if
# 18217 αγια μαρινα 1 if
# 18245 Πετρούπολη 5 if
# 18912 Ανω Κυψελη(τουρκοβουνια) 1 if
# 18928 lagonisi 1 if
# 19202 Πολυδενδρι 3 if
# 19423 Άγιος Ελευθέριος 2 if
# 19568 ΙΛΙΣΙΑ 1 if / a & n
# 19767 Ζωγράφου 1 if
# 20121 Περιστερι 2 if
# 20434 Καλλιθεα 5 if
# 20537 χατζηρια (κιτσι) 1if
# 20689 Ανω Γλυφαδα. 1 if
# 20716 πανειο ορος 1 if
# 20875 Νέος Κόσμος 2 If
# 21041 Κάντζα 2 if
# 15465 Ίλιον 1 if
# 16632 Ηλιούποή 1 if οπτικη προς καλαμάκι , π.φαληρο ,(περιορισμενη)
# 4084 Πατήσια 1 if a-n

----------


## mopy

> # 19 Καισαριανή 1 if
> # 302 Αργυρούπολη 3 if
> # 1064 Μαρουσι 2 if
> # 1549 Ανω Κυψελη 1 if
> # 1979 Πατήσια 1 if
> # 2331 Γλυφάδα 3 if
> # 3119 Καλλιθέα 3 if
> # 3200 Γουδί, 2 if
> # 3288 Χαιδαρι 2 if
> ...


# 8917 3 if οπτική προς Καλαμάκι , Π. Φάληρο , Ν. Σμύρνη , Καλλιθέα , Κερατσίνι , Πειραιά , Νίκαια

----------


## sv1bgm

Κόμβος #6233 (Μαρούσι - σύνορα Μελισσια).

Διαθέσιμο 1 IF με άριστη οπτική ΝΑ, Ν, ΝΔ, Δ.

Επικοινωνία μέσω της σελίδας του κόμβου.

Ευχαριστω, 
Φάνης

----------


## tasvo

Κόμβος #9050 (Αγία Βαρβάρα).
Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 2 IF τα οποία ήδη τα έχω εκτεθημένα με ονομασία "tasvo-search for newBB link-No1 & Νο2" στη 5200 συχνότητα στραμένα Νοτιοανατολικά,
με άριστη οπτική ΒΑ , Α , ΝΑ,Ν. (υπάρχουν φωτο απο τη Ταράτσα μου στη σελίδα του κόμβου μου)
Επικοινωνία μέσω της σελίδας του κόμβου.
Ευχαριστω,
Τάσος

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Υπάρχει αρκετός εξοπλισμός if από διάφορους κόμβους στην κοινότητα AWMN, που κάθεται, .... οπού εκπέμπει χωρίς να έχει ταίρι.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ξανά γίνουν προσπάθειες από όλους μας, να ζωντανέψουν πάλι? 

Στην διάθεση σας, για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.!

----------


## vmanolis

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την σκέψη-πρωτοβουλία για αξιοποίηση όσων ανεκμετάλλευτων interfaces είναι εφικτό.
Έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί-επενδυθεί χρήματα και κόπος από πολύ κόσμο του AWMN, οπότε σε καλό θα μας βγει.
Ας δούμε τι θα καταφέρουμε λοιπόν.

----------


## RpMz

Γενικά έχει πέσει αρκετά το δίκτυο.

Και από κόμβους αλλά και από υπηρεσίες.

Επίσης κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με το WIND, υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι που δεν είναι πλέον σε λειτουργία και φαίνονται active. 

Καλό θα ήταν να δημιουργηθεί κάποιος "μηχανισμός" που μετά από κάποιο καιρό να βγαίνει ανενεργός και μέσω κάποιου verification να ενεργοποιείται, ώστε αυτός που ψάχνει να συνδεθεί να μην τρώει χρόνο.

----------


## gas

Δες εδώ: http://bgpmap.awmn/ ή εδώ: http://bgpmap.awmn.net/ μόνο οι ενεργοί παντού.

----------

